# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى > أحكام القضاء المدني >  نموذج مذكره طعن بالنقض على حكم صادر فى جنحه تعدى على املاك الرى

## البسيونى محمود ابو عبده

*مقـــدم مــن لأستـــاذ  :-/*
*المحــامــى بالنقض وكيلا عن محمود الحسينى ابو راضى* 
* وقرر بأنه يطعن بالنقض على الحكم الصادر فى القضيه رقم 36497              لسنة * 
*       2001        جنح  مركز المحلة الكبرى                      والمقيد برقم  168                 لسنة 2005*
*والمحكوم فيها فى  الاستئناف بجلسة 30       /      4  /     2006   * 

الطاعن والمحكوم علية فى الجنحة سالفة الذكر 
*ضـــد*

*النيــابة العــامة*

*وذلك عن الحكم الصادر من محكمه جنح مستأنف مركز المحلة الكبرى بجلسة  30  /   6 /2006 * 
*والقاضي في منطوقة بالأتي :ـ حبس المتهم (( ح ت/ حكمت المحكمة باجماع الاراء بقبول وتعديل والقضاء مجددا بتغريم المتهم 200جنيه مائتى جنية وبرد العقار المغتصب وازالة ماعلية على نفقتة والمصاريف                                            ))*
*أسباب الطعن بالنقض** :ـ*
*أولا :ـ الخطاء في تطبيق القانون 0         ثانيا : ـ الخطاء في تأويل الثابت بالأوراق علي غي*
* مؤداه*
*ثالثا : ـ الإخلال بحق الدفاع0             رابعا : ـ القصور في التسبيب 0*
*حكم محكمة أول درجه : ـ*
*كان الحكم الابتدائي الصادر من محكمه أول درجة جنح مركز المحلة الكبرى في الجنحة رقم 36497       * 
*لسنه 2001*
*حكمت المحكمة غيابيا بحبس المتهم** ((                           )) ثم عارض المتهم فقضت* 

*لمحكمة*
* /بتـأييد الحكم المعارض 0*
* ((الوقائع ))*
*أقام المجني عليه الدعوى الجنائية رقم       لسنه            جنح مركز المحلة بدعوى أن المتهم ف*
*ي غضون عام        حرر المجني عليه                                        الوارد بعريضة الجنحة* 
*المباشرة ورغم غياب المتهم في الدرجتين أمام محكمه أول درجه حكمت محكمة أول درجه حكمها*
* سالف الذكر وكان علي مؤداه صدرت محكمه ثاني درجة دون مراعاة لقانون العقوبات* 
*والإجراءات الجنائية 0*
*أولا : ـ الخطاء في تطبيق القانون : ـ*
* بطلان الحكم الاستئتافى لعدم وجود تقرير التلخيص على النحو المنصوص عليه فى الماده 411 من قانون الاجراءات الجنائية حيث جاءت الاوراق خاليه من هذا التقرير الذى يشتمل على وقائع الدعوى ومراحلها على جميع المسائل الفرعيه التى وقعت والاجراءات التى اتخذت وهذا من شانه أن يعيب اجراءات الحكم ويبطله مما يتعين نقضه والاحاله (( نقض 17/1/1984 الطعن رقم 2705 لسنة 53 ق ))*
*الحكم المطعون عليه أخطاء في تطبيق القانون وقد خالف نص المادة 238 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية حيث آن محكمه ثاني درجة لم تراعي نص أصول نص المادة من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية وكان حكمها على غرار أول درجه* 
*رغم الإخلال الفاضح من محكمه أول درجة حيث أن المادة 238 من قانون الإجراءات تنص على انه يجوز للمحكمة أن تؤجل الدعوى لجلسة تاليه وتأمره باعاده الاعلان الخصم في موطنه ونحن امام دعوى لم تعلن اساسا حيث ان الدعوى لم تعلن لشخص المتهم او من ينوب عنه قانونا حسب نص المادة 10 من قانون المرافعات المدنية  والتجارية فالدعوى بحالته الراهنه لم تعلن ولم يقم اى اساس على اعلانها حسب نص المادة 10 من قانون المرافعات ومع ذلك فقد قررت المحكمه ثانى درجه واصدرت حكمها المتقدم دون ان تبين ما هى الدعوى ولم تتحقق من كون اعلان الدعوى من عدمه لان الدعوى بحالتها الراهنه بمحكمه اول درجة ومحكمه ثان درجه لم تستكمل الاركان والشكل القانونى للدعوى فهناك قصور فى درجتى التقاضى امام محكمه اول درجه ومحكمه ثانى درجه حيث ان المحكمه اول درجه رغم ما ابداه دفاع المتهم امامها وقدم المستندات الداله على تخالص لمجنى عليه مع المتهم وذلك من خلال اقرار صادر من المجنى عليه مؤرخ قبل استحقاق الشيك تفيد بانه تم التخالص مع المتهم من عدمه حتى صدر الحكمها مخالف لروح القانون ومخالف لنص قانون العقوبات وقانون المرافعات مما يستوجب نقضه والاحاله حيث ان المتهم لم يحضر* 
*بالجلسة الاخيرة الصادر به حكم محكمه ثانى درجه جلسه     /     / 2001 0*
*ثانيا : ـ الخطاء في تأويل الثابت بالأوراق علي غير مؤداه : ـ*




*ان محكمه ثانى درجة اصدرت حكمها المتقدم على غرار المحكمه اول درجه ان تراعى ان الدعوى اكتملت الشكل القانونى من عدمه باعلان وهو الاصل الجريمه لم تقع ولم تتحقق المحكمه من استكمال الشكل القانونى* 
*حسب نص الماده 238 من قانون الاجراءات ومن المادة 109 من قانون المرافعات وانما هذا الوضع المخالف حكمت المحكمه بحكمها المتقدم دون ان تستوفى اوراق الدعوى باعلان المتهم مما يستوجب النقض والاحاله 0*
*ثالثا : ـ القصور في التسبيب : ـ*
*نص الماده 310 من قانون الاجراءات الجنائيه على ان يشتمل الحكم على الاسباب التى بنى عليها والتيجه من حيث الواقع والقانون ولكى يحقق الغرض منها يجب أن يكون فى بيان فى بيان واضح حيث يستطيع الوقوف على مسوغات ماقضى به ولما كان ذلك وكان حكم محمكمة اول درجه وكذ حكم الاستئناف قد اكنفى بالثبوت بالجريمه فى حق الطتعن من وصف وقيد الدعوى دون ذكر الاسباب التى بنى عليها الحكم الامر الذى يكون معه الحكم معيبا بالقصور فى البيان الذى يوجب نقضه*

* وفى قضاء النقض*
*  يجب ان تورد المحكمه فى الاسباب مايدل على توافر عناصر الجريمه وتفصيل الاداة التى أقامت عليها قضاءها بالادانه فاءذا هى فى صدور بيانها لواقعة الدعوى قد اكتفت بالاشاره الى محضر التحقيق دوان ايراد مؤاده حتى يتضح وجه استدلالها به لكى يمكن لمحكمة النقض مراقبة تطبيق القانون صحيحا صار اثباتها فى  الحكم فاءن حكمها يكون قاصرأ يستوجب نقضه والاحاله (( نقض 20 نوفمبر من أحكام النقض س 22 ص 177 رقم 70 ))*
* واءذ ما أيدت محكمة ثانى درجه حكم أول درجه ولاسبابه فاءن محكمة ثانى درجهع لاتكون قد أعملت رقابتها أعملا سليما بل وكفت يدها عن قول كلمتها فى هذا الخصوص مما يجعل معه هذا الحكم متعيبا الطعن عليه بالنقض* 
*وقد فضت محكمة النقض*
* يجب على محكمة الاستئناف أن تعمل رقابتها على تقدير محكمة أول درجه لكى تصح احالتها لاسباب الحكم المستأنف يتعين أن تكون هذه الاجابه وليدة أعمال هذه الرقابه واعتناقها ذات ماانتهت اليه محكمة أول درجه وألا تكون هذه الاحاله وليدة تخلى المحكمه الاستئنافيه عن هذه الرقابه وكف نفسها عن قبول كلمتها فى هذا التقدير (( نقض 24/12/1981 طعن 487 لسنة 47 ق ))*
*وكل حكم الادانه يجب ان يشتمل على بيان الجريمه المستوجبه للعقوبه وبحث كافه الظروف وملابسات والمستندات واوجه الدفاع التى يستند اليها المتهم فى دفاعها وان تشير الحكم الى نص القانون الذى حاكم المتهم بموجبه وتؤيد الماده 212 من قانون الاجراءات الجنائيه التى تنص على انه يحرر الحكم باسبابه كاملا خلال ثمانيه* 
*ايام من تاريخ صدورة بقدر الامكان ويوقع عليه رئيس المحكمه واذ حصل مانع للرئيس يوقع احد الاعضاء الذين اشتركوا فىاصدارة وهذا قد اتى الحكم خاليا من الاسباب التى ادت الى وقوع الجريمه الذى لم يبين فى الاوراق ما يصيب الحكم بالعوار ويستوجب النقض والاحاله0*
*رابعا :ـ الاخلال بحق الدفاع* *:**ـ ان الحكم بحالته الراهنه واسبابه لم يقم بها دفاع المتهم على القدر المتبقى الذى تجعل محكمه ثانى درجه الى اصدار الحكم وهذا لا يعتبر تقصيرا من المتهم بقدر ما هو تقصير من المحكمه التى صدرت الحكم لانه صدر في غيبه المتهم* 

*ودون علمه وكان يجب على المحكمه ان تعلن المتهم بالميعاد المحدد للجلسة حتى يتمكن من الدفاع ورد هذا الخطر عن* 
*نفسه الا ان المحكمة قد اعرضت عن كا ذلك ولم تبين الاسباب التى جعلتها تقرر هذا الحكم مما يعتبر اخلال بحق المتهم فى ابداء دفاعه مما يصيب الحكم بالعوار مما يستوجب به النقض والاحاله 0*
*جاء الحكم المطعون عليه خاليا من تقرير التخليص لاحد الساده اعضاء الدائرة التى  اصدرت الحكم حسبما ينص عليه قانون الاجراءات الجنائيه وحسبما تواترت عليه احكام محكمه النقض* 
*بناء عليه* *أولا : ـ  يليمس الطاعن / قبول الطعن شكلا لتقرير به في الميعاد القانوني**0*
*ثانيا : ـ في الموضوع/ بنقض الحكم المطعون فيه واعادة محاكمة ا**لطاعن أمام دائرة أخرى*

*وكيل الطاعن* *المحامى*  





*http://kenanaonline.com/basune1*

*مقـــدم مــن لأستـــاذ  :-/*
*المحــامــى بالنقض وكيلا عن محمود الحسينى ابو راضى* 
* وقرر بأنه يطعن بالنقض على الحكم الصادر فى القضيه رقم 36497              لسنة * 
*       2001        جنح  مركز المحلة الكبرى                      والمقيد برقم  168                 لسنة 2005*
*والمحكوم فيها فى  الاستئناف بجلسة 30       /      4  /     2006   * 

الطاعن والمحكوم علية فى الجنحة سالفة الذكر 
*ضـــد*

*النيــابة العــامة*

*وذلك عن الحكم الصادر من محكمه جنح مستأنف مركز المحلة الكبرى بجلسة  30  /   6 /2006 * 
*والقاضي في منطوقة بالأتي :ـ حبس المتهم (( ح ت/ حكمت المحكمة باجماع الاراء بقبول وتعديل والقضاء مجددا بتغريم المتهم 200جنيه مائتى جنية وبرد العقار المغتصب وازالة ماعلية على نفقتة والمصاريف                                            ))*
*أسباب الطعن بالنقض** :ـ*
*أولا :ـ الخطاء في تطبيق القانون 0         ثانيا : ـ الخطاء في تأويل الثابت بالأوراق علي غي*
* مؤداه*
*ثالثا : ـ الإخلال بحق الدفاع0             رابعا : ـ القصور في التسبيب 0*
*حكم محكمة أول درجه : ـ*
*كان الحكم الابتدائي الصادر من محكمه أول درجة جنح مركز المحلة الكبرى في الجنحة رقم 36497       * 
*لسنه 2001*
*حكمت المحكمة غيابيا بحبس المتهم** ((                           )) ثم عارض المتهم فقضت* 

*المحكمة*
* /بتـأييد الحكم المعارض 0*
* ((الوقائع ))*
*أقام المجني عليه الدعوى الجنائية رقم       لسنه            جنح مركز المحلة بدعوى أن المتهم ف*
*ي غضون عام        حرر المجني عليه                                        الوارد بعريضة الجنحة* 
*المباشرة ورغم غياب المتهم في الدرجتين أمام محكمه أول درجه حكمت محكمة أول درجه حكمها*
* سالف الذكر وكان علي مؤداه صدرت محكمه ثاني درجة دون مراعاة لقانون العقوبات* 
*والإجراءات الجنائية 0*
*أولا : ـ الخطاء في تطبيق القانون : ـ*
* بطلان الحكم الاستئتافى لعدم وجود تقرير التلخيص على النحو المنصوص عليه فى الماده 411 من قانون الاجراءات الجنائية حيث جاءت الاوراق خاليه من هذا التقرير الذى يشتمل على وقائع الدعوى ومراحلها على جميع المسائل الفرعيه التى وقعت والاجراءات التى اتخذت وهذا من شانه أن يعيب اجراءات الحكم ويبطله مما يتعين نقضه والاحاله (( نقض 17/1/1984 الطعن رقم 2705 لسنة 53 ق ))*
*الحكم المطعون عليه أخطاء في تطبيق القانون وقد خالف نص المادة 238 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية حيث آن محكمه ثاني درجة لم تراعي نص أصول نص المادة من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية وكان حكمها على غرار أول درجه* 
*رغم الإخلال الفاضح من محكمه أول درجة حيث أن المادة 238 من قانون الإجراءات تنص على انه يجوز للمحكمة أن تؤجل الدعوى لجلسة تاليه وتأمره باعاده الاعلان الخصم في موطنه ونحن امام دعوى لم تعلن اساسا حيث ان الدعوى لم تعلن لشخص المتهم او من ينوب عنه قانونا حسب نص المادة 10 من قانون المرافعات المدنية  والتجارية فالدعوى بحالته الراهنه لم تعلن ولم يقم اى اساس على اعلانها حسب نص المادة 10 من قانون المرافعات ومع ذلك فقد قررت المحكمه ثانى درجه واصدرت حكمها المتقدم دون ان تبين ما هى الدعوى ولم تتحقق من كون اعلان الدعوى من عدمه لان الدعوى بحالتها الراهنه بمحكمه اول درجة ومحكمه ثان درجه لم تستكمل الاركان والشكل القانونى للدعوى فهناك قصور فى درجتى التقاضى امام محكمه اول درجه ومحكمه ثانى درجه حيث ان المحكمه اول درجه رغم ما ابداه دفاع المتهم امامها وقدم المستندات الداله على تخالص لمجنى عليه مع المتهم وذلك من خلال اقرار صادر من المجنى عليه مؤرخ قبل استحقاق الشيك تفيد بانه تم التخالص مع المتهم من عدمه حتى صدر الحكمها مخالف لروح القانون ومخالف لنص قانون العقوبات وقانون المرافعات مما يستوجب نقضه والاحاله حيث ان المتهم لم يحضر* 
*بالجلسة الاخيرة الصادر به حكم محكمه ثانى درجه جلسه     /     / 2001 0*
*ثانيا : ـ الخطاء في تأويل الثابت بالأوراق علي غير مؤداه : ـ*




*ان محكمه ثانى درجة اصدرت حكمها المتقدم على غرار المحكمه اول درجه ان تراعى ان الدعوى اكتملت الشكل القانونى من عدمه باعلان وهو الاصل الجريمه لم تقع ولم تتحقق المحكمه من استكمال الشكل القانونى* 
*حسب نص الماده 238 من قانون الاجراءات ومن المادة 109 من قانون المرافعات وانما هذا الوضع المخالف حكمت المحكمه بحكمها المتقدم دون ان تستوفى اوراق الدعوى باعلان المتهم مما يستوجب النقض والاحاله 0*
*ثالثا : ـ القصور في التسبيب : ـ*
*نص الماده 310 من قانون الاجراءات الجنائيه على ان يشتمل الحكم على الاسباب التى بنى عليها والتيجه من حيث الواقع والقانون ولكى يحقق الغرض منها يجب أن يكون فى بيان فى بيان واضح حيث يستطيع الوقوف على مسوغات ماقضى به ولما كان ذلك وكان حكم محمكمة اول درجه وكذ حكم الاستئناف قد اكنفى بالثبوت بالجريمه فى حق الطتعن من وصف وقيد الدعوى دون ذكر الاسباب التى بنى عليها الحكم الامر الذى يكون معه الحكم معيبا بالقصور فى البيان الذى يوجب نقضه*

* وفى قضاء النقض*
*  يجب ان تورد المحكمه فى الاسباب مايدل على توافر عناصر الجريمه وتفصيل الاداة التى أقامت عليها قضاءها بالادانه فاءذا هى فى صدور بيانها لواقعة الدعوى قد اكتفت بالاشاره الى محضر التحقيق دوان ايراد مؤاده حتى يتضح وجه استدلالها به لكى يمكن لمحكمة النقض مراقبة تطبيق القانون صحيحا صار اثباتها فى  الحكم فاءن حكمها يكون قاصرأ يستوجب نقضه والاحاله (( نقض 20 نوفمبر من أحكام النقض س 22 ص 177 رقم 70 ))*
* واءذ ما أيدت محكمة ثانى درجه حكم أول درجه ولاسبابه فاءن محكمة ثانى درجهع لاتكون قد أعملت رقابتها أعملا سليما بل وكفت يدها عن قول كلمتها فى هذا الخصوص مما يجعل معه هذا الحكم متعيبا الطعن عليه بالنقض* 
*وقد فضت محكمة النقض*
* يجب على محكمة الاستئناف أن تعمل رقابتها على تقدير محكمة أول درجه لكى تصح احالتها لاسباب الحكم المستأنف يتعين أن تكون هذه الاجابه وليدة أعمال هذه الرقابه واعتناقها ذات ماانتهت اليه محكمة أول درجه وألا تكون هذه الاحاله وليدة تخلى المحكمه الاستئنافيه عن هذه الرقابه وكف نفسها عن قبول كلمتها فى هذا التقدير (( نقض 24/12/1981 طعن 487 لسنة 47 ق ))*
*وكل حكم الادانه يجب ان يشتمل على بيان الجريمه المستوجبه للعقوبه وبحث كافه الظروف وملابسات والمستندات واوجه الدفاع التى يستند اليها المتهم فى دفاعها وان تشير الحكم الى نص القانون الذى حاكم المتهم بموجبه وتؤيد الماده 212 من قانون الاجراءات الجنائيه التى تنص على انه يحرر الحكم باسبابه كاملا خلال ثمانيه* 
*ايام من تاريخ صدورة بقدر الامكان ويوقع عليه رئيس المحكمه واذ حصل مانع للرئيس يوقع احد الاعضاء الذين اشتركوا فىاصدارة وهذا قد اتى الحكم خاليا من الاسباب التى ادت الى وقوع الجريمه الذى لم يبين فى الاوراق ما يصيب الحكم بالعوار ويستوجب النقض والاحاله0*
*رابعا :ـ الاخلال بحق الدفاع* *:**ـ ان الحكم بحالته الراهنه واسبابه لم يقم بها دفاع المتهم على القدر المتبقى الذى تجعل محكمه ثانى درجه الى اصدار الحكم وهذا لا يعتبر تقصيرا من المتهم بقدر ما هو تقصير من المحكمه التى صدرت الحكم لانه صدر في غيبه المتهم* 

*ودون علمه وكان يجب على المحكمه ان تعلن المتهم بالميعاد المحدد للجلسة حتى يتمكن من الدفاع ورد هذا الخطر عن* 
*نفسه الا ان المحكمة قد اعرضت عن كا ذلك ولم تبين الاسباب التى جعلتها تقرر هذا الحكم مما يعتبر اخلال بحق المتهم فى ابداء دفاعه مما يصيب الحكم بالعوار مما يستوجب به النقض والاحاله 0*
*جاء الحكم المطعون عليه خاليا من تقرير التخليص لاحد الساده اعضاء الدائرة التى  اصدرت الحكم حسبما ينص عليه قانون الاجراءات الجنائيه وحسبما تواترت عليه احكام محكمه النقض* 
*بناء عليه* *أولا : ـ  يليمس الطاعن / قبول الطعن شكلا لتقرير به في الميعاد القانوني**0*
*ثانيا : ـ في الموضوع/ بنقض الحكم المطعون فيه واعادة محاكمة ا**لطاعن أمام دائرة أخرى*

*وكيل الطاعن* *المحامى*  





*http://kenanaonline.com/basune1*

----------

